# Allergies!



## Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

I suffer from seasonal allergies as do both my daughters.  Right now Cladosporium (a spore) is high here at home and taking any kind of over the counter medicine makes me so loopy and disconnected.

Anyone have any herbal remedy type or another med that doesn't make them feel that their head is detached and floating two feet from their shoulders?


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Try doing some research on Stinging Nettle Leaf as well as Quercetin.  I had a homeopathic allergy treatment with those two ingredients (as well as a few others) that worked really well.


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Try doing some research on Stinging Nettle Leaf as well as Quercetin. I had a homeopathic allergy treatment with those two ingredients (as well as a few others) that worked really well.


 
Claritin is an allergy med that is non-drowsy in most people, but I'm not sure if that is OTC in Canada.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 19, 2006)

I had really good luck with Nasonex (which is a nasal spray) and Allegra - I took the Allegra in the morning (24 hour dose) and the Nasonex at night (as a booster - my doctor wanted me to use the Nasonex 2x/day but I didn't seem to need it).  The only problem I had with Allegra is it really pulls liquid out of my body - I didn't have any side effects that I was aware of from the Nasonex, and the only problem I recall was if my nose was already stuffed up, it was hard to sniff it up far enough to be effective, which is why I took the Allegra too.


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

I have found that immediately washing my face and hands after being outside helps a LOT.

Allergens get caught in the oils on my face.

The only allergy medicine I use nowadays is from the Advair disc I use.


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use Nasonex, Zyertec and Astelin and some days it still isn't enough.  The astelin tends to do a pretty decent job of letting me breathe through my nose though, even if it doesn't always last the full 12 hours.  In terms of over the counter stuff, I have this spray bottle the allergist gave me that you fill with a saline solution in distilled water and basically go and spray it up one side of your nose and then work it so it comes out the other side.  It is supposed to help get rid of all the garbage up in there.  This is the first time in more year than I can count that I didn't end up with a sinus infection or 3 in the last year, so maybe it really works...  If you are interested I can look at home and see what the official name for it is, cause I don't think it is "nose spray bottle"
I have also found that at times when my allergies get bad from dusts it can dry out my nose and make me sneeze a lot, and then I use Ocean nose spray.  Again it is an over the counter saline solution, but works really good on "wetting" everything up there and cleaning out some of the congestion so that I am not so sensitive to everything in the air.


----------

